# Get Ready To Feel OLD ... The Sounds Of Yesterday's Technology.



## MA-Caver (Jun 29, 2012)

What is sad is that I recognized *each* of these sounds. Particularly the rotary phone dialing ... SIGH. 


> As we move toward an age of quiet gadgets that do everything possible  not to get in our way, were losing our appreciation for all the magic  under the hood. Not long ago, the sounds our devices made reminded us  that they were doing something truly important, whether that task was  connecting us to the Internet or bringing us back to the beginning of  our favorite VHS movies.
> 
> A child born today has a greater chance of hearing a real cloned  dinosaur roar than a busy signal. But for those of us who lived through  the beginning of the PC revolution, these 13 tech sounds will always be hardcoded into our memories.
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/13-tech-sounds-just-don-t-hear-anymore-153236377.html



Thinking someone should collect them and play them to any school class-room of any grade (college to first grade) to see if they can (accurately) identify what the noises are.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jun 29, 2012)

Actually the last time my PC was set to say "You've got mail" I changed it to say this






And at shutdown it was


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jul 2, 2012)

The busy signal is still around.  I got it several times this weekend trying to contact family and friends, because the circuits were busy.  We had a storm that hit the Richmond, Virginia to Baltimore, MD area, including Washington, DC.  It caused several deaths, lost power, streets blocked, and cell towers that ceased to function for what all reasons I don't know, but probably loss of power.  Some areas traffic signal lights still don't work, and some businesses are still closed.


----------

